# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة >  عشان رمضان ( الجزء الثانى ) كل سنه وانتوا بخير

## دعاء ثابت

[frame="1 80"]السلام عليكم
طبعا الموضوع ان شاء الله هيكون بنفس شكل السنه اللى فاتت شامل لكل شىء مطبخ وتجميل وافكار منزليه ( الموضوع مهدى لشخص ما  :f: ) وبعتذر منكم ان البنوته القمر سوما اللى بتنط هتكون معايا فى الموضوع عشان انا اوقات مش هقدر ادخل كتير وهى ربنا يكرمها هتقوم بالواجب وزياده 
دعاءطبعا كلنا بنبقى عايزيين نستغل اطول وقت فى رمضان للعباده وفى نفس الوقت كل حاجه تكون متظبطه تمام
هنبدأ بشويه حاجات موفره للوقت 
** لصنع كابتشينو رائع **
كوب نسكافيه ( اى حجم بس نفس الحجم هنستخدمه لباقى المكونات )
كوب سكر
كوب ماء
يتم خلطهم فى الخلاط لمده دقيقتين حتى يتحول الى قوام غليظ ثم يعبأ فى علبه بلاستك بغطاء محكم وتوضع فى الفريزر وعند الاستخدام ناخذ ملعقه صغيره منها وعليها الماء المغلى واللبن او اللبن فقط ( ملحوظه مهمه بنحط اللبن او المياه من مسافه بعيده شويه عشان الرغوه تظهر )
** مشروب الخروب ** ( بطريقه سهله وهايله )
كوب ونص خروب
كوب ونص سكر
لتر ونص مياه
معلقه ميه ورد
نحط الخروب وعليه السكر فى حله على نار هاديه ونقلب لغايه ما يبقى زى الكراميل بعديين نحط المياه واحده واحده وبهدوء ونسيبه يغلى على نار هاديه لمده نص ساعه وهنلاقى لونه بقى بنى بعديين نضيف معلقه ميه الورد ونصفيه ونعبيه فى الازايز ويتحط فى التلاجه طبعا نقدر نضاعف الكميه براحتنا 
*** تفريز الملوخيه *** ( كل مره كأنك لسه مشترياها )
ملوخيه خضراء ( حسب الكميه اللى هتشتريها )
لكل كيلو ملوخيه كوب وربع ماء
لكل كيلو ملوخيه نص مكعب ماجى
يتم تقطيف الملوخيه عادى كاالعاده وغسلها جيدا جدا ووضعها فى مصفاه ثم نشرها على فوطه او قطعه قماش حتى تنشف قليلا ثم يتم خرطها بالمخرطه العاديه او الفرامه خرط خشن او ناعم حسب الزوق فى حله كبيره نحط الميه وعليها شوربه الماجى ولما تغلى نطفى عليها ونحط فيها الملوخيه هتتشرب الشوربه ونقلبها مره وبعدين نقسمها فى كياس على اد الطبخه وفى الفريزر علطول ( الطريقه دى بتحافظ على الملوخيه خضره وطازه كأنك لسه مشترياها حتى لو قعدت شهريين وطبعا عند الطبخ اطبخيها عادى اغلى الشوربه وسقطيها فيها )
*** لصنع عصير لمون لكل الاستخدامات ***
يتم شراء كميه من عصير اللمون وغسلها جيدا ثم الضغط عليها واحده واحده بكف اليد ونصر اللمون كله باليد او المعصره افضل ووضعها فى قوالب التلج فى الفريزر لغايه ما تجمد بعد كده نفضيها فى اكياس وعند الاستخدام نخرج قالب واحد من الكيس ونحطه فى كوبايه لغايه ما يسيح ونستخدمه عادى للاكل والسلطه وحتى للعصائر
*** الشوربه***
يمكن انا اتكلمت عن الموضوع ده السنه اللى فاتت اننا نحتفظ بالشوربه ونكتر الشوربه اللى بنعملها وبأضافه بعض التوابل زى الفلف وورق اللورا والحبهان والمستكه والقرنفل الشوربه هتبقى تحفه نستنى لما تبرد ونعبيها فى كياس او برطمانات فى الفريزر عشان الايام اللى مش هنكون طابخين فيها غير نواشف هنحتاج للشوربه فى بعض الاصناف 
*** لصنع زيت زيتون لمحبى طعمه ***
ضعى اربع حبات زيتون بعد شرخهم بالسكينه بالطول فى برطمان زيت عادى ويفضل زيت الذره واحكمى غلقه لمده اسبوع فى التلاجه واستعمليه للسلطه او للماكولات المستحب فيها زيت الزيتون 
*** كيكه هايله وسريعه جدا جدا ***
كوب سكر
كوب زيت
كوب لبن
2 كوب دقيق
ربع كوب كاكاو
اربع بيضات
زره فانيليا
2 معلقه صغيره بكنج باودر
فى الخلاط اضربى السكر والبيض واللبن والزيت حتى يتجانسوا تماما وعليهم الفانيليا وفى طبق تانى حطى الدقيق والبيكنج باودر والكاكاو وممكن تبدلى الكاكاو ب3 ملاعق نسكافيه وقلبيهم كويس وحطى عليهم المكونات السايله واخلطيهم كويس جدا وسخنى الفرن قبل الاستخدام ( الخطوه دى مهمه جدا انك تسخنى الفرن )
وحطي الكيكه فى الفرن نص ساعه بالظبط على درجه حراره متوسطه ومتفتحيش الفرن ابدا قبل النص ساعه 
هنكمل بكره ان شاء الله وكل سنه وانتوا بخير يارب[/frame]

----------


## Amira

> ( الموضوع مهدى لشخص ما )





*أكيد ليا أنا يا دودو مش كده  * 

*عموما انا حبيت اسجل اعجابي بفكرة النسكافيه ... هاجربها* 
*و كذا علشان أقولك حمد لله علي السلامة  * 
*عودا أحمد  مش تغيبي تاني بقي*

----------


## دعاء ثابت

اهميه فيتامين أ و ه
يعتبر فيتامين الف وهه من افضل الفيتامينات المهمه للبشره والجلد عموما وله فائده رهيبه فى تحسين مظهر الجلد والشعر والاظافر 
واليكى اسهل طريقه للاستفاده القصوى منه لبشره الوجه والشعر والنتيجه تظهر فى خلال اسبوعيين فقط
اشترى علبه الفيتامين أ و ه
العلبه فيها 24 كبسوله بسعر 2 جنيه فقط  طبعا الجرعه 2 كبسوله عن طريق الفم يوميا
وللاستفاده القصوى للبشره والشعر احضرى الكبسوله وعن طريق دبوس قومى بشكها واخراج الزيت المركز بداخلها ثم ادهنى بشره الوجه وكبسوله للشعر واتركيها ليست دهنيه وليست لها رائحه او لو قمتى بغسلها اتركيها فتره لا تقل عن ثلاثه ساعات على البشره
طبعا الطريقه دى ممكن بعد الفطار نعملها طبعا مش بنبقى فاضين نعمل ماسكات عاديه
جربوا وهستنى النتيجه منكم
دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> [/CENTER]
> 
> 
> *أكيد ليا أنا يا دودو مش كده  * 
> 
> *عموما انا حبيت اسجل اعجابي بفكرة النسكافيه ... هاجربها* 
> *و كذا علشان أقولك حمد لله علي السلامة  * 
> *عودا أحمد  مش تغيبي تاني بقي*


ميرووو
شكرا لمرورك الجميل وياقمر الموضوع كله ليكى  :Kiss2: 
هستنى تجربى  فكره النسكافيه وتردى عليا
وتسلميلى يارب ووالله يااميره الغياب بيبقى غصب عنى
كل سنه وانتى بخير يارب ورمضان كريم وان شاء الله ربنا يكرمنا جميعا
دعاء

----------


## nariman

*أفكار جميله يا دعاء مكنتش أعرفها*
*تسلم الأيادى*
*كل سنه واحنا طيبين ومتجمعين مع بعض على طول*

----------


## Eng.Aya

دعاء .. بجد بجد افكارك كلها جميله

وخصوصا فكرة النسكافيه حلوه اوى وهتبقى مفيده كمان ايام الدراسه بنبقى مستعجلين وصاحيين مش شايفين قدامنا

وعلى فكره انا جربت الكيكه بتاعتك .. و كنت اول مره اعمل كيكه فى حياتى .. بس الحمد لله ربنا ستر وطلعت حلوه 

ميرسي يا جميل على الوصفات ربنا يكرمك يا رب

----------


## دعاء ثابت

[frame="1 80"]**لتلميع  المرايات **
افضل واحسن واسرع واسهل الطرق لتلميع المرايا هى مسحها بقطعه قماش مبلله بالسبرتو او اضافه بيكربونات الصوديم فى بخاخه ورش المرايات والزجاج ومسحها بورق جرائد
** افضل الطرق للحصول على كميه عصير من الليمون**
يتم وضع اللمون قبل عصره فى ماء ساخن لمده ساعه 
** تقشير البطاطس **
اسهل طريقه لتقشير البطاطس المسلوقه هى وضعها فى ماء بارد فور سلقها ستجدى القشره تتقشر بسهوله تامه
** تنظيف فوارق الثلاجه**
لتنظيف الفوارق الموجوده فى ابواب الثلاجات والتخلص من رائحتها الكريهه يتم احضار فرشاه اسنان قديمه وكميه من بيكربونات الصوديم نبلل الفرشاه ونغمسها فى البيكربونات وندعك الفوارق ستجديها كاالجديده
** البذنجان الاسود **
للحفاظ على البذنجان الاسود من الاسوداد بعد التقشير يتم وضعه بعد تقشيره مباشره فى ماء وملح
** عند سلق اللحوم **
يتم ازاله ريم الشوربه عند ظهوره كل فتره حتى نحافظ على اللحوم من الاسوداد وللحفاظ على لونها الجميل
** الزبده **
للحفاظ على الزبده من الاحتراق عند زوبانها ضعى عليها ملعقه زيت لن تحترق ابدا
**عند عمل الكيكه **
لا تقلب خلطه الكيكه كثيرا حتى لا يدخل اليها الهواء والذى يجعلها غير منفوشه بعد التسويه
** عند شراء طاسه جديده **
ضعى فيها ملعقه خل واتركيها تغلى على النار لن يلتصق بعدها الطعام ابدا فى هذه الطاسه
** اللحم المسلوق **
لتطريه اللحم المسلوق الناشف نضع عليها معلقه خل عند تسويتها ستجديها طريه ولينه بعد التسويه
**الموز**
للحفاظ على الموز من الاسوداد عند حفظه فى الثلاجه يتم لفه بورق القصدير او الالمونيوم 
** البطاطس المقليه **
يجب ان يكون الزيت مقدوح جداااااااا عند قلى البطاطس حتى لا تتشرب الكثير من الزيت وافضل طريقه هى وضع اصبع واحد من البطاطس فى المقلاه وعند تحول لونه للذهبى نضع باقى الكميه 
دعاء[/frame]

----------


## طالبة علم

ياه يا دوعا 
انتي فين يا بنتي 
اخبارك اية وحشاني جدا 
الموضوع دة جمل واستفدنا منة السنة الي فاتت 
تسلمي وتسلم افكارك

----------


## boukybouky

> ** عند شراء طاسه جديده **
> ضعى فيها ملعقه خل واتركيها تغلى على النار لن يلتصق بعدها الطعام ابدا فى هذه الطاسه


كل سنة و انت طيبة يا دودو و رمضان كريم

و منورة رمضان بوصفاتك الرائعة

ده بقي يا قمر لما تكون الطاسة من خامة ايه؟ و الا اي خامة تصلح لده؟؟؟

في رعاية الله،،

----------


## **أمة الله**

*جزاكى الله خيراً يا دعاء
كل سنة وانتى طيبة*
 ::

----------


## حمادو

*ياااااااااااااااه

بقالى كتير جداااااااااااا مادخلتش هنا يا دعاء
والمرة الأخيرة (الوحيدة) اللى دخلتها هنا كانت لموضوع من موضوعاتك


كل سنة وأنتى طيبة 
وفى إنتظار نصائحك الجميلة

*

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

كل سنة وانتي طيبة يا دعاء
مالك مختفية كده ليه؟

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخت الفاضلة ..  دعاء ثابت





جزاك الله خيراً على تلك المعلومات القيمة التي تهم الكثير

وكل عام وأنت بخير بمناسبة شهر رمضان المبارك 

أعاده الله علينا وعلى الأمة الإسلامية

بالخير واليمن والبركات

تحياتي العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> *أفكار جميله يا دعاء مكنتش أعرفها*
> *تسلم الأيادى*
> *كل سنه واحنا طيبين ومتجمعين مع بعض على طول*


ازيك يا نرمين
كل سنه وانتى طيبه حبيبتى
ومبسوطه ان الموضوع عجبك ويارب ياقمر نكون متجمعين دايما مع بعض
ربنا يخليكى ليا يارب
وربنا يطمنا عليكى دايما  :f2: 
دعاء

----------


## أنفـــــال

كل سنة و انتي طيبة يا دودو  :: 
موضوع جميل ..
سلمت يداكِ.
 :f2:

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> دعاء .. بجد بجد افكارك كلها جميله
> 
> وخصوصا فكرة النسكافيه حلوه اوى وهتبقى مفيده كمان ايام الدراسه بنبقى مستعجلين وصاحيين مش شايفين قدامنا
> 
> وعلى فكره انا جربت الكيكه بتاعتك .. و كنت اول مره اعمل كيكه فى حياتى .. بس الحمد لله ربنا ستر وطلعت حلوه 
> 
> ميرسي يا جميل على الوصفات ربنا يكرمك يا رب


ازيك يا قمر
كل سنه وانتى طيبه ورمضان كريم
وعلى فكره الجميل هو مرورك والحمدلله ان الكيكه عجبتك ويارب باقى الوصفات تعجبك
فى انتظارك دايما 
دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> ياه يا دوعا 
> انتي فين يا بنتي 
> اخبارك اية وحشاني جدا 
> الموضوع دة جمل واستفدنا منة السنة الي فاتت 
> تسلمي وتسلم افكارك


ياحبيبه قلبى والله انتى اللى وحشانى مووووووووووووووووت 
عامله ايه وكل سنه وانتى طيبه ورمضان كريم وعقبال يارب ما نفرح بيكى السنه دى
وتسلميلى حبيبتى يارب  :f:  :f:  :f: 
دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> كل سنة و انت طيبة يا دودو و رمضان كريم
> 
> و منورة رمضان بوصفاتك الرائعة
> 
> ده بقي يا قمر لما تكون الطاسة من خامة ايه؟ و الا اي خامة تصلح لده؟؟؟
> 
> في رعاية الله،،


ريررررررررى
كل سنه وانتى بخير حبيبتى والله اكرم 
النور نورك يا ريرى تسلميلى يارب 
اى نوع طاسه يا ريرى سواء المونيوم او سلستيل 
تحياتى يا ريرى وربنا يوفقك حبيبتى
دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> *جزاكى الله خيراً يا دعاء
> كل سنة وانتى طيبة*


الغاليه امه الله
كل سنه وانتى طيبه حبيبتى ورمضان كريم
تحياتى ليكى وشكرا لمرورك
دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> *ياااااااااااااااه
> 
> بقالى كتير جداااااااااااا مادخلتش هنا يا دعاء
> والمرة الأخيرة (الوحيدة) اللى دخلتها هنا كانت لموضوع من موضوعاتك
> 
> 
> كل سنة وأنتى طيبة 
> وفى إنتظار نصائحك الجميلة
> 
> *


حمادوووووووووووووووووو
كل سنه وانت طيب وبخير وربنا يطمنا عليك 
ان شاء الله رمضان الجاى تقضيه هنا بقى فى مصر
شكرايا حمادو لمرورك الجميل وربنا يوفقك
دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> كل سنة وانتي طيبة يا دعاء
> مالك مختفية كده ليه؟


ازيك يا رامى كل سنه وانت طيب ورمضان كريم
والله  مش اختفاء ولا حاجه يارامى شويه مشاغل وهتخلص ان شاء الله
ادعيلى 
دعاء

----------


## Masrawya

السلام عليكم....
كل سنة وانتِ طيبة يا دودو

ايه الموضيع الجميلة دى 

انا كمان عجبنى اوى فكرة النيسكافية ة كمان طريقة تقشير البطاطش عشان مش قادرة اقولك لما كنت بقشرها او هى سخنة كده او لما تبرد كنت بشيل نصها  ::(: 

تسلم ايدك يا جميل الموضوع فعلا حلو اوى
رمضان كريم.
 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> *
> 
> 
> 
> الأخت الفاضلة ..  دعاء ثابت
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


وانت طيب يا ايمن واعاده الله عليك بالخير يارب
شكرا لمرورك
دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> كل سنة و انتي طيبة يا دودو 
> موضوع جميل ..
> سلمت يداكِ.


انفال
ازيك يا قمر كل سنه وانتى طيبه وبخير ويارب السنه دى ربنا يحققلك كل خير ويكون شهر مبارك عليكى وعلى العائله الكريمه
وسلامى لمامتك واشكريها على طاجن الفيليه الجميل
سعيده بمرورك جدا يا انفال
دعاء

----------


## LORDKAZA

حرام عليكي معرفتش ارد على الموضوع وانا صايم بس هأرد دلوفتي شوية وصفات جبار هتنفعني
كل سنة وانتي طيبة ويارب تكوني بخير

----------


## المراه الحديديه

*معلومات قيمه جدا 
وفى حاجات كتير كنت اول مره اعرفها

جزاك الله خيرا عنها*

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> حرام عليكي معرفتش ارد على الموضوع وانا صايم بس هأرد دلوفتي شوية وصفات جبار هتنفعني
> كل سنة وانتي طيبة ويارب تكوني بخير


وانت طيب وبخير ياهانى
سعيده جدا بمرورك على الموضوع 
وربنا يوفقك يارب
دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> *معلومات قيمه جدا 
> وفى حاجات كتير كنت اول مره اعرفها
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا عنها*


تسلمى يارب حبيبتى وكل سنه وانتى بخير يارب 
وعيد سعيد عليكى 
وفى انتظارك دايما وفرحانه بمرورك على موضوعى
دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

*** اقلام الكحل ***
ليسهل عليك برى اقلام الكحل والتحديد دون ان تتكسر ضعيها طول الليل فى الثلاجه
*** لتحديد دقيق ومميز للعين ***
يجب ان يكون قلم الكحل طريا . مررى القلم على عود ثقاب مشتعل او بالقرب من مصباح مضاء
*** التصاق اللبن ***
لمنع التصاق اللبن فى اللبانه والتى يصعب تنظيفها بعد ذلك اغسلى اللبانه بالماء دون تجفيفها قبل وضع اللبن فيها 
*** معدن الكروم ***
لتنظيف معدن الكروم ( الحنفيات والاحواض فى المطبخ والحمام او بعض الاوانى المعدنيه ) استخدمى المياه الغازيه لتنظيفها
*** صدا صوانى التقديم ***
حتى لا تصاب صوانى التقديم بالصدا لا تكفى غسلها بالماء وتنظيفها اول مره ولا حتى تجفيفها بفوطه بل ضعيها فى فرن حار حتى تجف اخر قطره ماء وبعدها لن تصدا ابدا ابدا
***انجح طريقه لتنظيف اوانى الالومنيوم ***
افضل وانجح طريقه لتنظيف وتلميع الاانى الالومنيوم هى استخدام ورق الالومنيوم استخدمى قطعه بعد طيها عشوائيا وافركى الاوانى بها سوف يستعيد الالومنيوم هيئته الاولى وكانك اشترتيه جديدا . وافضل طريقه لازاله الدهون من الاوانى هى استخدام ورق الجرائد فيمتصها جيدا ثم اغسلى بالماء والصابون بعد ذلك
*** اللبن البودره ***
اذا لاحظتى انه فقد نكهته اضيفى ذره ملح ناعم الى الماء قبل اذابه اللبن فيه
*** لوح تقطيع الخضروات واللحوم ***
للحفاظ على لوح التقطيع الخشب لا تدعيه معرض للماء بشكل مطول بل قومى بغسله بالمطهر والماء وجففيه جيدا
*** لا ضفاء البريق الرائع على الصنابير والاحواض استخدمى الجوارب النايلون المبلله والمعصوره فى دعكها

----------


## Pusycat

اذيك يا دعاء يا ترى انتى فين و ايه اخبارك يارب تكونى بخير انا مش عارفة انتى مختفية ليه . طيب عموما فى الموضوع دا الناس عمالة تشكر فى فكرة النسكافيه هى فين و عبارة عن ايه ؟؟؟؟؟ اشكرك و ياريت لو تطمنينى عليكى انا معجبة بكل حاجة بتكتبيها ربنا يجازيكى على تعبك

----------

